# Tag aquaracer vs. Longines Hydroconquest



## avekat (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi, i'm about to purchase my first automatic watch. I've looked around alot on the internet, and this forum in particular, and have narrowed the field down to two watches. The first one is the Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAB2011 and the second is the Longines Hydroconquest L3.642.4.56.6. I've already found a lot of useful information regarding these watches on this forum, but i would like to get a few comments on how these watches compares with respect to movements, quality, "feel" ect. I'm completely new to automatic watches, but i'm quite fascinated by the concept.


----------



## vizsladog (Jan 4, 2009)

They both have basicly an Eta modified 2824-2 25 jewels movement.

It really comes down to wich one you like better.

I fell in love with my wab20011 and had to have it.

I havent compared those 2 watches.

I went to my local AD and had a Omega seamaster and the Tag on my wrist.

The Tag felt better on the wrist and quality wise felt just as good if not better than the 1k more expensive Omega.

I like the look of the aquaracer. I also breifly looked at the Longines but just didnt care for it.

It reminded me of an Invicta....

My blue aquaracer always seems to get looks.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

vizsladog said:


> ...
> It reminded me of an Invicta....


Oh! the ultimate insult to a watch!! :-d


----------



## emlu (Jan 1, 2009)

I have an AR WAB2010 and love it, as well. I looked at the Longines Hydroconquest and they're nice watches, but I didn't like it nearly as much as the TAG.

The AR is outstanding quality and has an instant classic look. I liked it so much that I went and got the AR Auto Chrono. 

Still, you'll be wearing it. Get the one that you like.


----------



## Deucer (Oct 7, 2007)

vs.









You're in the Tag forum, so your gonna get a lot of people recommending the Tag.

I'm more of an Omega guy but when someone asks me for a recommendation for a first nice mechanical watch I almost always point them towards the Aquaracer.

It's a very solid classically styled watch. To me, it feels substantial on the wrist and has a brand name and look that will (in my humble opinion) never go out of style.

As stated above, buy what you like. These are very similar watches. Take your time with your first watch purchase, there are so many options out there. TRY THE WATCH ON BEFORE YOU BUY IT if at all possible.

Good luck and welcome to the top of a very slippery slope! ;-)


----------



## Smeg (Feb 10, 2006)

Deucer said:


>


Hmmmm. Something about the crown, crown guards and snowflake hands just doesn't work for me on the Longines. The dial and bezel are nice, but I'll have to give the nod to the Aquaracer.


----------



## blackstallion (Mar 3, 2009)

HAHA, look at this thread I started a couple weeks ago:

http://www.watchtalkforums.info/forums/showthread.php?t=20551

I was leaning towards the Aquaracer until I saw the Omega Seamaster and Ball Hydrocarbon at local AD's. I LOVE them both, but went for the Seamaster for now, although I WILL get a Ball eventually!


----------



## dpo23 (Jan 2, 2009)

How about I make a fair comment on this? 
Seriously, I don't like Aquaracer at all (just the design) I prefer other Tag model so I should be able to make a fair comment.

Both watches are the style that I don't like. I have two questions for you to ask your self.

1. Which one do you like most? Go for the one that you like. both brands sell high-quality swiss watches. In term of quality, they are great.

2. Will you resell it later? e.g. in a couple years time, want an upgrade? want a change? Then, go for Tag. In most countries (that I've been through), Longines fall to the floor when you resell them as second-handed. Tags still hold value at least 50% (for an automatic) but fall a lot more for quatz.

I can't deny that Longines have some impressive models too. However, they are so expensive that it would suck my blood when I sole them. So I go for Tag, Omega, or Rolex. For a cheaper one, I will go for Oris.


----------



## ntrsfrml (Feb 11, 2009)

Longines Hydroconquest. I own one, compared with Tag AR at AD, same movement, so-so design, why pay $1k extra for the name? Longines has plenty of history!


----------



## Crusher (Oct 6, 2008)

Tag all the way :-!


----------



## Deucer (Oct 7, 2007)

ntrsfrml said:


> Longines Hydroconquest. I own one, compared with Tag AR at AD, same movement, so-so design, why pay $1k extra for the name? Longines has plenty of history!


I'm not trying to argue with you here since they are both great watches and the OP (or anyone else for that matter) should just buy what they like. But it's not $1000 more for the Tag. These watches are at very similar price points in the real world.

On top of that, the resale value of the Tag will be higher should the watch ever be sold. That's just a reality, and has nothing to do with the relative history of either company. This makes a bigger difference with a first watch purchase, as we all know tastes change over time.

I would be proud to wear and either one of these watches, but all things being equal the Tag wins out for me for the reasons listed above.


----------

